# Zoo Pics 2



## MrFotoFool (Dec 31, 2012)

Since the Zoo Pics thread is getting quite long, I thought I would start a new one. Here is a shot from Christmas Day at Wildlife World Zoo and Aquarium in my state of Arizona. (One of the few zoos I know that is open on Christmas).

Canon 5D2 with Sigma 85 1.4.


----------



## Shawn L (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's one taken yesterday (12/30) at the Oakland zoo, (200 mm, f/3.2, 1/250 sec, 100 ISO):


----------



## camlars (Jan 2, 2013)

Taken a week ago in Kristiansand Zoo, Norway.

5D Mark III with Canon 70-200 f2.8 L IS II + 2x extender.


----------



## jhcoo (Jan 2, 2013)

Took these in AZ last week. T2i with 100 Macro L, unfortunately left the 70-200 at home. Bad planning on my part, but still relatively happy with how they turned out.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 12, 2013)

Love the lynx in the snow.

And nice to see the last set of four from my hometown zoo Reid Park (Tucson, where I am a docent). Too bad the rhino Ybonga was by the metal posts when you were there. The photo does not show it, but we actually have the best rhino exhibit of any traditional zoo in the country. Lots of grass and trees and the rhino lives with gazelles and african stork and bustard.


----------



## gary (Jan 12, 2013)

LA zoo


----------



## Renegade Runner (Jan 12, 2013)

*Common Marmoset or White Eared Marmoset*


----------



## Omar H (Jan 13, 2013)

A city park more than a zoo, but still a giraffe is zoo material! right?




Modesto by Omar H, on Flickr


----------



## Waterdonkey (Jan 20, 2013)

Behind the scene at Oakland Zoo


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 10, 2013)

A couple photos taken recently at a workshop I lead every spring and fall at Reid Park Zoo (where I am also a docent). We get to go to some areas normally off limits which allows for some unique low angle shots like this. Both with 24-105 f4L set at 24mm and camera (5D2) set on ground pointing towards animal. In other words, just point and shoot blind.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 17, 2013)

^^ that elephant perspective is amazing.

makin' babies:


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 17, 2013)

3kramd5 said:


> ^^ that elephant perspective is amazing.
> 
> makin' babies:




I don't think he's too happy about being watched :


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 17, 2013)

3kramd5 said:


> ^^ that elephant perspective is amazing.



Thank you, but just for the record it is a rhinoceros, not an elephant.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 17, 2013)

MrFotoFool said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ that elephant perspective is amazing.
> ...



Well crap. I thought its mouth looked wrong, but mistook the horn for a trunk.


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 17, 2013)

Taken at Riverbanks Zoo on 3-16-13 using 7D with 135mm F2L.


----------



## penywisexx (Mar 19, 2013)

Sacramento Zoo- Shot on my 60D


----------



## Owenbrucephotography (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is my contribution.


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 20, 2013)

Okay, I'll bite... 8) Go with another cat...


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 22, 2013)

I usually prefer color, but decided to try this as a b&w, used PS Express.


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 30, 2013)

Lemur with Attitude! Christmas, FL


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 30, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> I usually prefer color, but decided to try this as a b&w, used PS Express.


I like the B&W!


----------



## pgsdeepak (Mar 31, 2013)

Here is one I got from a nearby zoo


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 31, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> DCM1024 said:
> 
> 
> > I usually prefer color, but decided to try this as a b&w, used PS Express.
> ...



Thank you


----------



## ckwaller (Apr 1, 2013)

Here are a few of mine from the Buffalo Zoo:



Grumpy Cat, Senior. by CamWall, on Flickr



Whiskery by CamWall, on Flickr


----------



## Schultzie (Apr 1, 2013)

Here are a couple from Brookfield Zoo.




Red and Green Macaws by SauceyJack, on Flickr




That's The Spot, Right There by SauceyJack, on Flickr


----------



## Cookie28 (Apr 2, 2013)

Meerkat at Taronga Zoo Sydney


----------



## Zeeman (Apr 4, 2013)

My First post 
From a Zoo i Denmark

7D & 100-400mm


----------



## leGreve (Apr 4, 2013)

My little Z


----------



## chops411 (Apr 4, 2013)

Harmony Safari Drive-Thru Zoo Huntsville AL


IMG_0637 by chops411, on Flickr



IMG_0644 by chops411, on Flickr


IMG_0694 by chops411, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 5, 2013)

leGreve said:


> My little Z


Hey, that's pretty cool!


----------



## applecider (Apr 10, 2013)

Portland zoo first a bird in the African aviary 1dx f5.6 1/1600 iso 1250, all with 300 f2.8 ii with 1.4 extender.

Second fish at f4 1/30 iso 400

Third orangutan f4 1/80 iso 3200


----------



## jman (Apr 17, 2013)

I am new to the forums and I wanted to share some of my pictures from the San Diego Zoo.


----------



## whothafunk (Apr 17, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> Taken at Riverbanks Zoo on 3-16-13 using 7D with 135mm F2L.


Hello.

Why is this picture so noisy? What ISO was used here?


----------



## yungbubu (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi all,

My first contribution to this forum !


----------



## Takuma (Apr 17, 2013)

Some of mine from Frankfurt Main (Germany)

1. 5D Mark III + 100-400
2. G1X 
3 and 4: 30D + Sigma 50-500


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 12, 2013)

Really nice stuff - thanks for all the contributions. I just returned from a two week European wild cat tour (six zoos/parks). Here is one (black leopard) from the group photo workshop at Wildlife Heritage Foundation in southern England (near Ashford). Really a worthwhile experience if you are ever in the area. They do three different tours, mine was the least expensive at 149 pounds. This is for a group of ten where you go right up to the fences and they throw meat to entice the cats to walk towards the camera. They also do a smaller group tour for only four people for 249 pounds, where they do the same plus go inside a couple small cat enclosures. Then they have an individual tour for 500 pounds where you have the staff all to yourself and tell them which animals you want to photograph.

Here is the link to their website. Click on the photography tab at the top to see the different offerings.
http://www.whf.org.uk/


----------



## Narcolepsy (May 26, 2013)

Tiger at Tayto Park, Co Meath, Ireland
Shot through perspex
5D2 70-200 2.8L II @2.8, 1/800, ISO 100


----------



## christopher.nahler (May 28, 2013)

Takuma said:


> Some of mine from Frankfurt Main (Germany)
> 
> 1. 5D Mark III + 100-400
> 2. G1X
> 3 and 4: 30D + Sigma 50-500



The tiger in 2 looks quite sad. 

Love 3 and 4. 3 looks just about to pounce.

Since I was a kid I loved all the big cats, esp tigers. So sad that they most likely will become extinct in the wild soon.


----------



## ions (Jul 10, 2013)

Jacob, the Grey Wolf Pup at the Muskoka Wildlife Centre by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Luna, Former TV Star, at the Muskoka Wildlife Centre by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Cinder the Grey Fox at the Muskoka Wildlife Centre by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Sam the Beaver at the Muskoka Wildlife Centre by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 10, 2013)

ions said:


> Jacob, the Grey Wolf Pup at the Muskoka Wildlife Centre by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#3 is an awesome pose as well as #1. Great series!


----------



## cbecklund (Jul 11, 2013)

Here's a few from the Minnesota zoo I took the other day




Pufferfish Skimming by cbecklund, on Flickr




IMG_3907.jpg by cbecklund, on Flickr




Black and White Colobus Monkey by cbecklund, on Flickr




Leopard by cbecklund, on Flickr


----------



## Zeeman (Jul 15, 2013)

From a Danish Zoo
Canon 7D + 100-400mm




Tiger by caclman, on Flickr




Tiger by caclman, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 20, 2013)

7D with 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II
f/2.8
ISO - 160
1/60th sec
200mm


----------



## ForumMuppet (Aug 1, 2013)

Both shot at the Los Angeles Zoo.

1) 5D3, 70-200mm 2.8 IS II, @ 200mm, f/2.8, 1/400s, ISO 800

2) 5D3, 300mm f/4L IS, @ f/4.0, 1/1250s, ISO 100


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 15, 2013)

To ForumMuppet,
Great shot of the jaguar in Los Angeles! That is a very difficult enclosure to photograph. It is also very outdated and way too small, so I am happy to hear they are building a new one that will finish construction at the end of this year (2013) and presumably open to the public in early 2014.


----------



## Totem38 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Here's a shot of a North China leopard (Panthera pardus japonensis) dreaming of wilderness adventure.
Taken at the Ménagerie du Jardin des Plantes, Paris.


----------



## zatomas (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
Here are a few photos of my last trip to the Pretoria Zoo (South Africa).
First up the Siberian Tiger, then a lion and lastly a King Cheetah.
Enjoy.
Tomas


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 15, 2013)

Some outstanding shots.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 15, 2013)

Really nice stuff. The black and white lion face behind the tree is stunning.

And just for the record, neither of those cheetahs in the last post are king cheetahs.


----------



## ME (Sep 15, 2013)

That cat in you avatar looks like a potentially dangerous animal. Were you nervous while taking the photo?


----------



## ME (Sep 15, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> Taken at Riverbanks Zoo on 3-16-13 using 7D with 135mm F2L.






Do I see some banding in that image?  The last photos I have from Riverbanks Zoo are before digital came along, even though I live about 10 minutes away. I keep meaning to return, but never seem to make it back.


----------



## wsgroves (Sep 15, 2013)

What lens did you use for your shots Guy? Very nice.
I recently sold my 2 telephoto lenses and am in the process of upgrading them. First will probably be the 70-300L as its very small to fit in bag and it seems like a good zoo lens.


----------



## GuyF (Sep 16, 2013)

wsgroves said:


> What lens did you use for your shots Guy? Very nice.
> I recently sold my 2 telephoto lenses and am in the process of upgrading them. First will probably be the 70-300L as its very small to fit in bag and it seems like a good zoo lens.



The black and white shot of the Goeldi's monkey was a Tamron 90mm f2.8 (I'd taken it to get some shots of poison arrow frogs but they were in a closed off area due to construction work ). Hard to get sharp shots through dirty windows and bad lighting!

All other shots are the 500mm f4 mk2. Amazing lens. Purchased to massage a mid-life crisis :.

Depending on which zoo you go to, you can still be quite far from the animals. All these shots are quite cropped. I also had the 1.4x mk3 TC with me but pretty much forgot about it most of the time I was there. The main problem is shooting through grotty windows or mesh fence. A fence is okay if you're right up against it but often it may be 8 or 10 feet away from you. The lion was probably 50 or 60 feet away.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 16, 2013)

500 f4 is of course a gorgeous lens, but it is too large and too expensive for most of us mere mortals. It is also a bit overkill for zoos (works great with wild birds, however). I think your idea of the 70-300L is a great choice for zoo photography. It gets very good reviews. Just remember it does NOT take extenders, but 300 should be enough reach for zoo work. One alternative, the route I went, is to get a 70-200 f2_8 and use it with a 1.4x extender when needed. I bought the non IS version last year, as it is a thousand bucks cheaper than the ISii version. They have now discontinued the non IS, but some dealers still have stock.


----------



## GuyF (Sep 18, 2013)

MrFotoFool said:


> It is also a bit overkill for zoos (works great with wild birds, however).



Just checked the data and the lion was 70.6m away! Still think a 500mm is overkill for a zoo?


----------



## ions (Oct 1, 2013)

Polar Bear Stroll, Toronto Zoo by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Green Snake, Toronto Zoo by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Toronto is Boring, Panda yawning at the Toronto Zoo by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## andersde (Oct 20, 2013)

Few gorilla shots from a recent trip to dublin zoo. Taken with a canon 100m L. Was lucky that she decided to come right over a pose for a few headshots! 




Western Lowland Gorilla by andersde, on Flickr




_MG_7579 by andersde, on Flickr




Western Lowland Gorilla by andersde, on Flickr


----------



## stephan00 (Oct 22, 2013)

Some recent shots, 50:50 with and without the cage. Still not sure which works better


----------



## ykn123 (Oct 22, 2013)

some zoo images - note: i had a lion couple making babies as well ;-)


----------



## Synkka (Oct 26, 2013)

I Love red pandas, very cute to photograph



red-panda2 by Synkka~, on Flickr


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 26, 2013)

Excellent shot!

I recently went to The San Diego Zoo and tried to capture a Red Panda, but the light was too harsh, and with the contrast between the red and white and black, not a great pic. I appreciate how hard it was to get this shot. Way to go.

sek



Synkka said:


> I Love red pandas, very cute to photograph
> 
> 
> 
> red-panda2 by Synkka~, on Flickr


----------



## Synkka (Oct 26, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Excellent shot!
> 
> I recently went to The San Diego Zoo and tried to capture a Red Panda, but the light was too harsh, and with the contrast between the red and white and black, not a great pic. I appreciate how hard it was to get this shot. Way to go.
> 
> sek


Thanks I think I was lucky he was pretty happy napping on the branch which let me frame the shot how I wanted


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 5, 2013)

Synkka said:


> I Love red pandas, very cute to photograph
> 
> 
> 
> red-panda2 by Synkka~, on Flickr



Very nice!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Feb 24, 2014)

A recent shot from my local Reid Park Zoo. Mother and son sparring.


----------



## Jeffbridge (Mar 10, 2014)

MrFotoFool said:


> A recent shot from my local Reid Park Zoo. Mother and son sparring.



Fantastic shot!!! Really nice!


----------



## chops411 (Mar 26, 2014)

St. Louis Zoo


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 7, 2014)

Tasmanian devil, January, 2014.


----------

